# JD 310d no power to injector pump solenoid!



## Aquaelvis (5 mo ago)

So I’ve been dealing with a no start situation on my 1995 310d. The backhoe died and since has just cranked. 
I checked and replaced anything from the lift pump to the fuel filter- that’s all good. 
im not getting power to the solenoid on the injector pump. I jumped it with 12v from another battery and she fired right up. 
So I’m sure that’s my problem now I just need to hunt down the reason I don’t have juice in that wire. The wire says P12. 
Anyone have a schematic or can shed sone light on the best way to track this issue down?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

There’s gotta b a fuse..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Might even be a relay that supplies voltage to the fuel stop solenoid, really need a schematic as you say.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

After viewing 310D parts schematic it appears fuse(item 25) supplies inj pump solenoid with electricity. Which location of item 25 I have no clue.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> After viewing 310D parts schematic it appears fuse(item 25) supplies inj pump solenoid with electricity. Which location of item 25 I have no clue.


Aquaelvis
That should help some, fuse 25 also has a host other electrics coming off of it, easy to check if these are working, if not, then fuse is problem.


----------

